# Lucky Reptile Herp Nursery II - Incubator hEEELP



## tommypope (Jun 1, 2010)

Cant get much info on this but..

does it control humidity on its own like other competitors?

also from everyones experiance what incubator would you recomend otherwise?:2thumb:


----------



## stesbuzz123 (Oct 13, 2010)

ive got one and there good and a good price 2


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

theres no humidity control, you have to sort that out yourself by keeping your substrate wet enough.

the temperature display isnt always accurate either so you need a digi thermometer inside to double check


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 13, 2009)

Dont waste your money like I did, Hate it so much. 
Temp display is always off. its really loud, pretty small. 
I hate hate hate it.


----------



## tommypope (Jun 1, 2010)

SammyJo said:


> Dont waste your money like I did, Hate it so much.
> Temp display is always off. its really loud, pretty small.
> I hate hate hate it.


 whats wrong with adding you own for like £10?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

SammyJo said:


> Dont waste your money like I did, Hate it so much.
> Temp display is always off. its really loud, pretty small.
> I hate hate hate it.


I'm presuming you didn't read the instructions then. If you did, you will have read the part that clearly states the temp display is 2-3 degrees out so you have to adjust it. The size of it is fairly obvious. Surely you saw the size of it when you bought it. Even if it is small, I can at least ten cricket tubs in with around ten eggs in each. I don't particularly call that small.


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

I had been after an incubator and looked at one of these and the reviews were 50/50 so I ended up making my own with a poly box heat mat + stat and using a sim container to control humidity and give optimum conditions.


----------



## jasmine_girlie (Aug 6, 2009)

I bought a ZooMed Reptibator Digital Egg Incubator a couple of wks ago.. Although i've not actually used it yet, I've set it all up and it seems fab.. I read a lot of reviews before buying the one I did and it seemed to come out the best.


----------



## tommypope (Jun 1, 2010)

took the dive today just waiting for the temp to rise  not holding well at the moment


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

it`ll be more a stable temp if you put the tubs your going to incubate your eggs inside ready and set up, and maybe put some bottles of water in to full the empty areas.
acts as ballast and helps hold the heat.

also you need to locate it in a place thats as stable a temperature as possible - out of draughts or bright sun from a window - then its easier for the temp to stay stable too.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used these many times with 100% hatch rate. I have hatched numerous clutches of corns, hognoses, and barons racers using this incubator.
You need to calibrate the temperature using a good quality digtal thermometer, and use the readout of the thermometer, not the incubator. I found that once set using the thermometer, it held the temperature very accurately.


----------



## smccall13 (Jul 3, 2008)

You have to put your own temp and humidity inside the leaflet tells you thst the reading on the front may be off. Mines is off by about 2 degrees but it holds temp really well. There a tray at the bottom to put some water in to raise humidty. Is been good so fsr for me


----------



## Jon Swan (Feb 4, 2010)

Great, i'm getting one of these. Has anyone got one for sale? :2thumb:


----------



## Lifted.horns.4x4 (Jul 22, 2021)

After reading reviews, I’m going with a different incubator


----------



## Lifted.horns.4x4 (Jul 22, 2021)

SammyJo said:


> Dont waste your money like I did, Hate it so much.
> Temp display is always off. its really loud, pretty small.
> I hate hate hate it.


Wow thank you for saving me over $100! I was seriously considering buying this. Until I read it doesn’t have a humidity control. Thanks again!


----------

